

A startup to democratize language-learning - artistgirly
http://www.languagezen.com

======
artistgirly
The idea is to make it possible for people--regardless of location or
socioeconomic status--to learn another language for free online. The startup,
Language Zen also customizes each lesson to fit the individual's learning
style and data-mines conversation to make the process efficient for each user.

